# Two times lucky



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

My cat suki had two lucky escapes from death.The first time was with the dishwasher, see theres a gap at the bottom when its fully open but goes when you shut it. Suki my cat went into this gap when my dad was shutting the dishwasher. She gave a realy loud cry and ran off to hide. When my mum went to her luckily she had only hurt her tale but now its ok! thank god!!!!. Second time was with the front door, As suki follows my mum around the house this happened: My mum went to the front door and it was very windy that day. My mum didnt hold the door and suki went into it when it slammed shut!!!! on suki!!!!  We thought she had run out but no she was in the kitchen in shock! My mum picked her up and she was meowing and shaking! We looked her over and luckily she had only hurt her paw! Yet again she was lucky!!!!!!!!! I am so glad she wasnt hurt so she was two times luckyand hopefully there will be no more accidents but you never know with cats and the mischief they get up to!!!! :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

My goodness, poor Suki, she is lucky. I know what you mean, cats are always getting into trouble, well at least my four babies are, especially the two younger ones. Good thing kitties have nine lives


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah suki must have only 7 left now! I cant imagine what it would be like with 2 or 3. (even though i would happily have tht many but cant)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lucky cat, at least it wasnt serious damage. The worst thing is when you step on a cats paw especially when we have our shoes on. I dont do it as much anymore since the cats are smarter now and dont parade around when we are about to leave, but still when we have shoes on, they keep looking at the shoes! Hehe I dont blame them. Bad shoes!


----------

